# compareto(), equals() in JAXB generierten Dateien



## lu.kas (14. Sep 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe mir mit JAXB aus Schema Dateien Klassen erzeugt. Nun möchte ich Instanzen dieser Klassen vergleichen und dafür die compareTo() und equals() methoden implementieren. Würde ich diese Methoden nun in den erzeugten Klassen implementieren liefe ich Gefahr diese beim erneuten generieren wieder zu überschreiben.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Methoden direkt mitzuerzeugen? Wie würdet Ihr vorgehen?

Gruß
Lukas


----------



## Wildcard (14. Sep 2010)

Auch hier der Vorschlag: Nimm EMF.
Eclipse Modeling - EMF - Home

EMF verfügt über einen Code Merger, du kannst beliebige Änderungen am generierten Code vornehmen und sie bleiben beim neu generieren erhalten. Ausserdem kann EMF deutlich mehr als JAXB.


----------



## musiKk (17. Sep 2010)

Alternative sind die JAXB2 Basics Plugins. Da ist mir aber nur bekannt, dass die mit Ant oder Maven funktionieren.


----------



## lu.kas (22. Sep 2010)

Danke für eure Hilfe, die Plugins hatte ich auch gefunden. Mir ist hierbei aber leider auch nicht klar geworden wie man Sie benutzt. Ich habe die Anforderung nun mit EMF umgesetzt.


----------

